# Some Waltzes (Maxwell Janis)



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

Oriental Waltzes









Scarbourough Waltz





Vintage Waltz


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)




----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

Valse:






Bagatelle:


----------

